# Superstrut is Super for Guide Rails



## dallasm1 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have spent the day milling up some white fir. I am using 100% off the shelf superstrut components. Everything is bolted together using strut nuts and strut hardware. I did have to add some bracing for the husky 61. The husky is a little undersized for this job. One of the problems with this setup is the sawdust blows straight up into the air and creates a huge cloud. However, not having to turn the log is great! I used the same guide rail setup for the alaskan without moving a thing.

One of the big advantages to the superstrut is that it is very adjustable. The guide rails are 20' deep slotted channel bolted back to back to increase the stiffness. This does make it heavier but I need fewer adjustments in the center of the span to keep it level. The sled glides like it was on wheels!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you..thank you..

I should have patened uni strut as a milling tool. Id be rich.

Looks good.


----------



## dustytools (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice set-up!


----------



## excess650 (Feb 8, 2009)

dallasm1 said:


> IThe husky is a little undersized for this job. One of the problems with this setup is the sawdust blows straight up into the air and creates a huge cloud. However, not having to turn the log is great!



You could fab a sawdust guard from leather and attach it to the clutch cover.

Nice work, BTW!


----------



## dallasm1 (Feb 8, 2009)

excess650 said:


> You could fab a sawdust guard from leather and attach it to the clutch cover.
> 
> Nice work, BTW!



Good Idea. I think I will fab something up like that to direct the sawdust down, or at least away....


----------



## Brmorgan (Feb 9, 2009)

I've never seen it pre-drilled along the backside like that before, I'm going to have to look into getting that up here. That looks like a pretty smooth setup you've got there at any rate.


----------



## BobL (Feb 9, 2009)

excess650 said:


> You could fab a sawdust guard from leather and attach it to the clutch cover.
> 
> Nice work, BTW!



The bar oil in the sawdust would probably rot the leather out eventually. Maybe something like plastic or ally plate would be better?


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Feb 9, 2009)

Those of us who are snowed in are very envious of you. Nice pics - makes me want to get into the woods even more! 

The Woodbug setup is similar in that the sawdust is kicked up. I use the material that comes from mud flaps as a deflector.


----------



## BobL (Feb 9, 2009)

I really like the rails although I wonder how they would go on a more irregular shaped log without more cross constraint some where in the middle- I would be worried they would spread and produce a dip in the slab - I guess that would depend on the weight of the mill and saw.

One small long term problem I see with your vertical mill setup is the location of the support connection at the back of the saw. What this will do is transfer vibrations from an unbuffered part of the saw (engine - bar - mill) back to the buffered part of the saw that contains the handles, Long term the operator could be affected . A better place to provide the support is somewhere on the unbuffered part of the saw eg back to the bar bolts. This would require longer bar bolts and some kind of adapter plate and then a redesign of the clutch cover but then you could solve the problem of the saw dust spraying all over the place.

I also see an obvious nice place for an Auxilliary throttle or even an alternative handle. 






Nice wood by the way.


----------



## oldsaw (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice work. Love the ingenuity. Superstrut is kind of like an erector set for "big boys".

Mark


----------



## dallasm1 (Feb 9, 2009)

BobL said:


> I really like the rails although I wonder how they would go on a more irregular shaped log without more cross constraint some where in the middle- I would be worried they would spread and produce a dip in the slab - I guess that would depend on the weight of the mill and saw.
> 
> One small long term problem I see with your vertical mill setup is the location of the support connection at the back of the saw. What this will do is transfer vibrations from an unbuffered part of the saw (engine - bar - mill) back to the buffered part of the saw that contains the handles, Long term the operator could be affected . A better place to provide the support is somewhere on the unbuffered part of the saw eg back to the bar bolts. This would require longer bar bolts and some kind of adapter plate and then a redesign of the clutch cover but then you could solve the problem of the saw dust spraying all over the place.
> 
> ...



That is cool how you added a handle and trigger! I definetly can see the vibration being a long term problem. I was actually thinking about added a Mallof style winch and a remote trigger so that I could sit at the end of the log and smoke a pipe.... I have to recheck the bolts on this rig every other cut at the minimum.

This is how I handle different log arrangements:


----------



## dallasm1 (Feb 9, 2009)

oldsaw said:


> Nice work. Love the ingenuity. Superstrut is kind of like an erector set for "big boys".
> 
> Mark



I was in Acme Construction Supplies in Seattle and I saw the bins and racks of superstrut. It is amazing what they have, brackets, angles, nuts, shallow strut, deep strut, slotted, half slotted, aluminum, coated 10 footers, 20 footers..... It was like a candy store. And then there is the specialized attachment brackets for pipe, hangers. Very easy to work with!


----------



## dallasm1 (Feb 9, 2009)

VT-Woodchuck said:


> Those of us who are snowed in are very envious of you. Nice pics - makes me want to get into the woods even more!
> 
> The Woodbug setup is similar in that the sawdust is kicked up. I use the material that comes from mud flaps as a deflector.



Well, you are probably seeing the storm that started on this end of the country...this stuff was here for several weeks....

View attachment 89489


----------



## BobL (Feb 9, 2009)

dallasm1 said:


> This is how I handle different log arrangements:



That'll do it! Looks Good.


----------



## jrmywstr (Nov 5, 2017)

dallasm1 said:


> I have spent the day milling up some white fir. I am using 100% off the shelf superstrut components. Everything is bolted together using strut nuts and strut hardware. I did have to add some bracing for the husky 61. The husky is a little undersized for this job. One of the problems with this setup is the sawdust blows straight up into the air and creates a huge cloud. However, not having to turn the log is great! I used the same guide rail setup for the alaskan without moving a thing.
> 
> One of the big advantages to the superstrut is that it is very adjustable. The guide rails are 20' deep slotted channel bolted back to back to increase the stiffness. This does make it heavier but I need fewer adjustments in the center of the span to keep it level. The sled glides like it was on wheels!





dallasm1 said:


> That is cool how you added a handle and trigger! I definetly can see the vibration being a long term problem. I was actually thinking about added a Mallof style winch and a remote trigger so that I could sit at the end of the log and smoke a pipe.... I have to recheck the bolts on this rig every other cut at the minimum.
> 
> This is how I handle different log arrangements:



Can you repost these pics? They don't load for me... I'm curious about making guide rails for myself out of strut. Also, I see you are in northwest WA, any suggestions where to find strut? Lowes?


----------



## BobL (Nov 6, 2017)

Jrmywstr, the reason you can't see those images is because a lot of images a were lost from the site back in 2010? Some folks put some back but most were completely lost.
Dallasm1 was last seen on site in June of this year so he may no longer be around.


----------



## dallasm1 (Nov 8, 2017)

I am still around Bobl, just busier than all get out. 
If you are looking for strut in the Pacific northwest, go to a place (portland and Seattle) called "Acme Construction" or "Acme Tool Supply", same guys, they sell ALL KINDS of strut and strut fittings. 
I will look and see if I still have those images and try to re-attach....


----------



## Little Al (Nov 8, 2017)

excess650 said:


> You could fab a sawdust guard from leather and attach it to the clutch cover.
> 
> Nice work, BTW!


The local guy that does a lot of milling makes his sawdust/chip deflectors from pieces of truck/tractor inner tube


----------

